# Nano Insect Vivarium



## Aviara (Jul 4, 2013)

I put together a nicely planted (well, for a beginner) 10 gallon vivarium last year for a juvenile day gecko. The setup ran well for almost three months, but then crashed horribly - mites appeared out of nowhere, killing my day gecko before I even saw the first mite, and resulting in me scrapping the whole project and giving up. It was very disheartening.

In hindsight, I think the humidity levels got too high, fostering the mite colony. I've gotten a little more confidence back and would like to try a vivarium for some sort of terrestrial/arboreal insect - but I would like some ideas and advice before I get started!

I'm planning on using a 2.5 gallon tank - hence "nano" vivarium. I plan on blacking out the sides and back with paint and using low light conditions. I'm not picky on the substrate/floor - I can do a hydroton/drainage layer if necessary - but there won't be a ton of room for anything fancy. 

Mainly I'm searching for the appropriate insect for such an enclosure. I would love a roach species, but I know that my plants would likely be consumed by roaches. Maybe someone could recommend a good beginner beetle species for this sort of setup instead. I'd prefer not to keep a predator - arachnid, mantis, etc. - in this tank as I also want the ability to add millipedes, isopods and/or springtails to maintain soil health. I'd love to hear suggestions - it doesn't have to be a beetle but definitely something that's widely available, fairly simple to keep and would go well with a high humidity, planted environment.

*Small Update*: I actually picked up a nice sliding-top 5.5 gallon tank and plan to use this instead of a 2.5, as it will give me a little more room to work with, while still keeping it a "nano" project. I'm currently painting and gathering ideas/information before I move ahead with the project.


----------



## pannaking22 (Jul 8, 2013)

Even if you have a predator, the isopods and springtails should be fine. Not a lot of the larger predators will look at those twice. Millipedes are also able to defend themselves well with chemicals and a very hard exoskeleton. Bess beetles should do well in an enclosure like this, as should some species of stag beetle. If you can manage to get some Dynastes sp. you could use those, I believe.

This would also be a good habitat for a tailless whip scorpion, though you have to have good ventilation for those. Really cool looking arachnids.


----------



## The Snark (Jul 8, 2013)

I wouldn't jump to the conclusion of humidity being too high inviting in the mites. Many species grow in arid and even extreme desert environments. (Dust and red spider mites as example). The problem is one female mite can equate to a full scale invasion. I'd just cross it off as a learning experience and keep on trying.


----------



## Senses-Tingling (Aug 12, 2013)

Eurycotis decipiens is an active, showy, smallish roach. Phrynus marginemaculatus is a perfect size for a nano terrarium - they get about the size of a dime.


----------

